
Stripe Suspends Accounts for Political Reasons - barry-cotter
https://freestartr.com/stipe-apartheid-freestartr-temporarily-offline/
======
suff
From what I can tell, just looking at some of the folks the site has raised
money for, I see a lot of anti-jewish memes and other nazi related content.

Yeah, sorry buddy. No one wants your site to survive. Maybe try not spreading
hate speech. kthxbye

------
barry-cotter
>Most recently this duplicity concerns payment processing, namely the
fraudulent company Stripe which canceled FreeStartr’s account despite record
low chargebacks. FreeStartr wasn’t alone. All of those companies who had their
accounts suspended — Bitchute (a YouTube competitor), MakerSupport (a Patreon
competitor), and FreeStartr.com (a Patreon, Kickstarter competitor)– were
created by Trump supporters.

>This canceling of our business was done for political reasons by Edwin Wee, a
Democratic political operative turned Stripe employee, and it exposes the
libertarian lie that one can simply just go and create a competitor if one
dislikes Silicon Valley ventures. You can’t. We need to get over that canard.

